# Electric blue marron



## Cichlidsrule102

Hi all, I am wanting to place an order for an electric blue marron from Truebluemarron.com, however the minimum order is 10 of the smallest size (5-8cm) at $10 each. I only want one, and therefore don't want to spend $100 on 10 when I only want to 1 cray. If there is anyone one in Bendigo, Victoria who would be interested in buying one/some after they arrive (I'll sell them for the $10 each that they cost me, just to recover my money) then please reply to this post, thanks.


----------

